# Spree want Chris Gatling



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Chris Gatling from my hometown Elizabeth NJ, and a former friend of Spree from when they played together at Golden ST. may be an answer to some of the Knicks lack of low-post scoring. Spree said the Knicks should sign the well traveled Gatling for half of the 4.8 million mid-level exception. The Knicks can split the exception in half and sign two players at 2.4 mil each. I like Gatling alot. He is a very good rebounder and is tough. Has range on his jumper out to almost 20 feet. A very underated player, dont understand why he cant stick with one team. He even made the all-star team one year I cant remember if it was when he played for the Warriors or Cavs. I would be real happy to acquire Gat along with 2 good draft picks. Preferably Chris Wilcox at 7 and then Smush Parker in the 2nd round.

also: Camby is set to play summer ball in a houston summer league with free-agent bust Shandon Anderson and Steve Francis and Cat Mobley among others.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Gatling is one of those guys who just flat out hustles, hustles, HUSTLES!

He's always impressed me as a guy who will always go out at 100%.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Gatling made the all-star team when he was with the Mavs. I believe he was a 6th man too.

Anyways he still doesn't address the Knicks needs. He's more of a finnesse player and not the banger the Knicks desperatly need. Also isn't he getting kind of old by now? What is he? 33?


----------



## raptors32 (May 19, 2002)

Gatling won't help the Knicks make any drastic improvements, and I'm surprised to hear Spree would want an aging player such as Gatling.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I agree with Spree! 

Gatling has traveled because "Have gun, will travel" is especially true for the GatMan. Every team wants him as an add on in a trade. His value is what he gives you off the bench, which is what he prefers - he is the ULTIMATE 6th man.

He is THE high energyBunny, always getting you points & rebounds when you need them - off of the bench! What more could any team want - *from a bench player?* 

SPREE is a smart basketball player with good instincts for what the *Knick BENCH* could use - ENERGY, points, and rebounds.


----------



## knickquelz (May 24, 2002)

Gatling would be the answer if we were a team that won 57 games, made the finals, had a bright future and some cap room and wanted to sign a solid player. Sadly, we are a lottery club with no cap room. What we need is to rebuild, not worry about adding another Harrington. Speaking of him, Harrington is better than Gatling anyway...


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Maybe Spree is thinking since Harrington is younger, they can trade him for another needed player and fill in with the older Gatling. 

*Speaking of him, Harrington is better than Gatling anyway...
*
That - of course, is debatable, as Gat gets exactly 20 minutes lifetime per game, while Harrinton gets 23 minutes per game and less points - but they are identical on blocks per game.

So maybe Spree heard some rumors and wants his old buddy in case Harrington is going elsewhere. One doesn't know, but Spree is cool and it's all good.


----------



## knickquelz (May 24, 2002)

Harrington is a FA, I believe, as is Postell. They may walk, and if they do, I see not point AT ALL, in signing a player who is average at best, maybe even still below average at best, for $4.8mil one year, $5.2 in 2004, $5.6 in 2005, and so on. It is one thing to give players who deserve the money, a lot of money, but not Gatling.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

As a Heat fan let me just say that the Knicks can have Gat on a silver F'n platter!He only shows up in games where ur up by 20 half way through the 4th,hes TOTAL B.S..Also I think the ONLY reason Spre wants Gat on the Knicks is cuz he wants a friend,cuz
from the way he was talk'n about ur squad this season he must NOT have to many?He wanted his boy C-Webb last year but N.Y. COULDNT get it done,THANK GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

